# Oat Grass?



## CiaraMarie (Feb 21, 2011)

I work in a pet store and we sell Oat Grass already grown for animals and I was just wondering ic anyone knew if Hedgies liked it or if it's good for them? Don't wanna try it with Clover unless it's safe?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It's safe. There have been a few threads about wheat grass. I don't think any hedgie would eat it and if they do I don't see a lot of nutritional benefit from it. I have thought about it more as having a spot of dirt and grass for them to dig and play around.


----------



## CiaraMarie (Feb 21, 2011)

Ohh perfect thank u!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> It's safe. There have been a few threads about wheat grass. I don't think any hedgie would eat it and if they do I don't see a lot of nutritional benefit from it. I have thought about it more as having a spot of dirt and grass for them to dig and play around.


Just today, my BF Jamie, (aka McGyver) bought potting soil and wheat grass seeds. We picked up a corner reptile container thingy...?? :? ...to use as a planter. He's quite excited. He likes 'projects'. :roll: Sweet Jesus.

I will let you know how it goes. I plan to hide mealies in the grass so Snarf can root around when he wants.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

MissC said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > It's safe. There have been a few threads about wheat grass. I don't think any hedgie would eat it and if they do I don't see a lot of nutritional benefit from it. I have thought about it more as having a spot of dirt and grass for them to dig and play around.
> ...


That's a pretty cool idea, MissC! I'm in the middle of starting a vegetable garden (just little sprouts indoors now, but soon...) and I have tons of extra dirt and seeds. The BF is going to build me a "bed" (I live in an apartment but we have a big sunny porch) that is raised and filled with dirt, so maybe I can convince him to build a little one for Liam to root around in as well... :twisted:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

We are being over-run by Wheat Grass!!!

I think Jamie planted seed last Sunday...so almost a week, and LOOK!










Please excuse the mess  ...I haven't cleaned yet...that's Snarf sleeping next to the garden he has thusfar ignored. I will try to get pics when he checks it out.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

MissC said:


> We are being over-run by Wheat Grass!!!
> 
> I think Jamie planted seed last Sunday...so almost a week, and LOOK!
> 
> ...


WOAH. That must be a weed, it grows so fast! And I thought my teeny tiny lettuce sprouts were progress. :lol:

All these new additions - dig box, hedgie bag, grass garden - will mean I need a bigger cage. Oh dear. :?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It's ridiculous :roll: I stood by that cage shuffling stuff around for an hour last night: where will I put the new Garden?...hhhmmm... I want Snarf to have the corner nearest CHE...but he's pushing fleece into his water dish...but if I move the water, it's too close to the litter...I could move the wheel...but then I have to move the litter and it will be too close to the food...I could move the rock garden but then he'd have to climb over it constantly...Oh, jeez! His toys! I forgot about his toys...where are they going to go???

Everything ended up back in it's original corner an hour later when I gave up. Jamie desperately want to see Snarf's reaction to the "Garden" when he came home for lunch...I have tried to prepare him for disappointment but....


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I asked the vet today if wheat grass is okay for hedgies and she said she it would be fine tho' her attitude seemed to be 'why bother'? 

I told her I'm not doing it for the nutritional value but just for variety. For the record, tho' it takes up a fair chunk of space, Snarf totally ignores it so far. :lol: 

She thinks Snarf is very spoiled. :roll:


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

MissC said:


> She thinks Snarf is very spoiled. :roll:


Do you disagree? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

mtnwmn said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > She thinks Snarf is very spoiled. :roll:
> ...


  
That was the only thing Jamie seemed to have heard..."Did you hear her say Snarf is spoiled?"
Big rotter.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

MissC said:


> It's ridiculous :roll: I stood by that cage shuffling stuff around for an hour last night: where will I put the new Garden?...hhhmmm... I want Snarf to have the corner nearest CHE...but he's pushing fleece into his water dish...but if I move the water, it's too close to the litter...I could move the wheel...but then I have to move the litter and it will be too close to the food...I could move the rock garden but then he'd have to climb over it constantly...Oh, jeez! His toys! I forgot about his toys...where are they going to go???
> 
> Everything ended up back in it's original corner an hour later when I gave up. Jamie desperately want to see Snarf's reaction to the "Garden" when he came home for lunch...I have tried to prepare him for disappointment but....


Look what I found this weekend! Perfect for tending any hedgie garden:










Of course, they were for children... thankfully I have little hands! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

cylaura said:


> Look what I found this weekend! Perfect for tending any hedgie garden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I MUST HAVE THEM -got little hands, too. Those are adorable!! Where did you find them?


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahaha, this is sad... at a store called Big Lots. Don't know if you have them in Canada... they are kind of like a closeout, this-stuff-might-have-fallen-off-the-back-of-a-truck kind of store? Not exactly upscale. BF and I went in yesterday to look for storage bins, and I spotted them right when we were walking to the checkout! $5 well spent, I say.


----------

